# I'm freaking out!



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

On Monday the local paper did an article on our new house. Today CNN tracked my husband down through his office and also tracked down the contractor. They are coming on June 4 to do a human interest story on me, John, the contractor and the house. Do you think I can lose 30 pounds in 10 days......









Here is the article from the local paper: Link won't work so here is article:
Sun Herald (Biloxi, MS)
2007-05-21
Page: A1


Dentist researched how best to rebuild home
Watts' home is made from concrete, elevated
GEOFF PENDER, [email protected]


After he lost his waterfront home in Bayou View to Katrina, John Watts decided, "I don't ever want to do this again in my lifetime." 

Watts, a local dentist, is rebuilding with that in mind, after a lot of research.

Watts found a company, Security Building Group LLC of North Carolina, which specializes in building storm-resistant homes on the Atlantic Coast. The company builds homes of poured concrete using removable, reusable aluminum forms, elevated on concrete pilings.

"Dr. Watts tracked me down and initially asked if I would come down and build him a house," said David Pfanmiller, managing partner with Security Building. "I said no. Just economically, there was no way I could. But based on his persistence, we came down and took a look at this market."

The company now has another house, plus two in the design phase and two in the "discussion phase," Pfanmiller said. "We've had two informational seminars in Dr. Watts' lobby. At the last one, we had 75 people show up."

Watts' home is elevated nearly 19 feet on concrete pilings that are driven 40 feet below the ground. If another Katrina-level hurricane comes through, Watts figures, he'll be ripping out some cabinets and drying and cleaning up instead of having to start over.

This type construction costs considerably more than standard wood frame construction - at least 15 percent to 20 percent more - but Watts figures he'll make up at least that amount quickly in reduced utility and insurance costs.

"I've talked with two insurance agents here locally, and both have confirmed that I will qualify for an 80-percent reduction in (state wind pool premiums)," Watts said. "That's about $8,000 a year in savings. Plus, this is 30 to 40 percent more energy efficient. I think it will pay for itself. I'd rather pay the money toward the mortgage and equity than give it to insurance.

"In the long run, this house may only be break-even along those lines," Watts said. "But the peace of mind of having something to come back to is worth a lot to me."

Watts said: "I understand everybody has a budget they have to live within. But as consumers, we have to demand safer construction... Consider steel, consider (concrete), consider whatever you want. Just do it better, build it safer."


Here is the article that went to the AP wire: AP

Photo gallery: Photo gallery (10 photos)


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Cool beans! I couldnt get the first link to work, but everyone needs storm proof houses!!! Is there a finished picture of it?


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Yeah, that's great! Right now it looks like a fortess, can't wait to see what it looks like finished. Beautiful setting too!!
















Your first link didn't work for me....can you check it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Oh that is so cool.. I remember when you said they were going to poor the concreat.

I wish they would make our homes like that here .. only he bastment is concreat here.
Congrats.. and you don't need to loose anything.. Just be wonderful you


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow!
That's is really exciting!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Wow that is really something, I would also love to see the finished house, sounds like it will be very safe.















Hey also if you do lose 30lbs in 10 days please tell me how you did it


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This is so exciting!! I can't wait to hear how the interview goes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great, Susan!! It's encouraging to see some of the success stories post-Katrina.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Let us know when the segment will be aired so we can watch!




Joy


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow







Very cool














If you find a way to lose 30 lbs that fast-you let me know














Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

very cool!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That was really interesting . Sarah


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, Susan, how exciting!! Thanks for sharing this!!

EDIT: You know, it is frustrating the way<strike> male </strike> reporters write their stories ... It is amazing that they are so sexist as to not even mention that it is John's and YOUR home, too!! [attachment=22952:attachment]


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That is too cool! The picture overlooking the water looks so nice. I'd love to live in that area.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

That's amazing!







How exciting that must be!







Hope you post pictures when your house is all done, too!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is so exciting. It really does sound like it's going to be around for a long time and so energy efficient and the insurance savings







So glad to see your rebuilding coming along







I can't wait to see the pool up on the pilings. We have friends who are rebuilding their home up on pilings and they are putting the pool under the house (on the ground floor). Your idea sounds better.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Be brave, Susan. LOL It looks like you're building a wonderful home that will last forever. Make sure you send us links/pics of the big day!

Cathy A


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Very Cool!







....and you're going to be on TV?!!! I can't wait! - please let us know when it will be airing. This is so cool. Maybe we should hold our Spoiled Maltese reunion at your new house


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

How interestingly wonderful for you and your husband. I am so happy to know that, IF ever again you both will be a lot more safe in your home.



Our home is poured concrete, and that is how we survived Hurricane Wilma all in one piece, thankfully. There are quite a few poured concrete older homes in Florida. I would pick one of these over a new home EVERY time!



Good luck with the 30 pounds loss!



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

That is SOOO cool! Ya'll will be celebrities!!!!!
I did not realize your home was on the bayou and not the gulf. You have a beautiful view!!!! I am jealous.







Can't wait to see finished pictures of "John's house"-


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

wow , cool







it's great to have a home that you can feel safe in it. it is so exciting about the CNN story. please remind us again. Your house looks great







it will be so fun when you can finally move back in


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> On Monday the local paper did an article on our new house. Today CNN tracked my husband down through his office and also tracked down the contractor. They are coming on June 4 to do a human interest story on me, John, the contractor and the house. Do you think I can lose 30 pounds in 10 days......
> 
> 
> 
> ...










! OMG!!! Your A STAR







Im very very happy for you Susan. Now Ill need to know what time the show airs...lol
All kidding aside. All the devastion you and your family went through, others need to see a happy ending. And ideas for safer built homes. 

BIG HUGS!!!
BTW...forget the 30 pounds. Weight adds beauty ya know..............lol 

Ohhh this is just sooo great!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*







Make sure you let us know when it will be aired. About the 30 lbs. if you figure out how to loose it please feel me in........*</span>


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How cool is that??? I saw the pics the other day and didn't have a chance to comment--but I'm excited for you!!


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Congrats Susan (and John) on your safe and secure home....
and the article to boot!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Be sure to show us the before & after photos when its done. We are on the water as well so probably should have something like that. Our house did go through Carla but I'm not sure it would make another.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Way to go!! That is so exciting... 

The only TV show I have ever been "featured" in was America's Most Wanted...







[/color] 



Now you got to figure out a way to get your Malts into the scenes they film. PleaZZZe!!











Please let us know when the segment airs.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

That is a great article and I hope that I get to see you on CNN. Susan, I have the solution for looking thin, just put Jolie in your lap with Hope and Sassy on the ends.







That's where my weight goes anyway, in the middle of my body.











I am so excited and I can't wait to see you on TV.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Susan, your house is really coming along! I am amazed at how much is done. When do you expect to finish? Will you be in for the holidays? The building codes here require certain things for hurricane protection, but they are largely ignored. We had some extra hurricane expences when we did our renovation...we used special roofing, hurricane glass on the north and east sides of the house, steel beams and ties...but our rates didn't go down that much because we increased our size. There are very few, if any poured concrete homes here. Have you thought about solar panels for your electricity? In NJ, the state offers an incredibly high rebate for having them installed. I have a friend who has them integrated into her roof. You wouldn't even know they are there. She generates enough surplus electricity that her meter actually runs in reverse some days. And in the summer, her pool, pump heater and filter are all powered by solar cells. It is an expensive up front cost, but in the long run, you see a good return. BTW, is your husband the one in the scrubs?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey everyone....thanks so much for the nice comments. We have a little more info. CNN will be at the house on June 4 at 1:00 and they tell us to allow 2 hours for the taping. Rusty Dornan is the correspondent that is coming with the crew. Unfortunately my dad is having his 2nd knee replacement that morning. My youngest daughter will be in town that day to take over for me at the hospital, shuttle my mom back and forth, etc. to give us the time that we need to devote to the CNN crew. This is really huge for our contractor, even more so than for us. We have talked this guy into moving his business to Mississippi and we would really like to see him succeed AND we know that the coastal counties need some innovative contractors.

My hubby was in two of the photos, wearing green scrubs. I'm hoping that I won't be on camera much if any. I'm kind of nervous about the whole thing! It really is OK that the newspaper article only talked about him. This has largely been his project. I just wanted a house already. He really is the one who has done the research and the legwork to get the contractor to move here. I am now the main person coordinating with the contractor, paying the draws, arranging for windows, pool, floors, etc. Our contractor thinks we'll be in soon after Labor Day. John is betting on Thanksgiving and I'm saying Valentine's Day. It is better for me to not have my expectations set too high......


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Hey everyone....thanks so much for the nice comments. We have a little more info. CNN will be at the house on June 4 at 1:00 and they tell us to allow 2 hours for the taping. Rusty Dornan is the correspondent that is coming with the crew. Unfortunately my dad is having his 2nd knee replacement that morning. My youngest daughter will be in town that day to take over for me at the hospital, shuttle my mom back and forth, etc. to give us the time that we need to devote to the CNN crew. This is really huge for our contractor, even more so than for us. We have talked this guy into moving his business to Mississippi and we would really like to see him succeed AND we know that the coastal counties need some innovative contractors.
> 
> My hubby was in two of the photos, wearing green scrubs. I'm hoping that I won't be on camera much if any. I'm kind of nervous about the whole thing! It really is OK that the newspaper article only talked about him. This has largely been his project. I just wanted a house already. He really is the one who has done the research and the legwork to get the contractor to move here. I am now the main person coordinating with the contractor, paying the draws, arranging for windows, pool, floors, etc. Our contractor thinks we'll be in soon after Labor Day. John is betting on Thanksgiving and I'm saying Valentine's Day. It is better for me to not have my expectations set too high......[/B]


 

I wish you MUCH luck. What timing to have CNN want you the day your Father goes in for Surgery. YIKES! I also hope you NEVER ever have to deal with a hurricane again like Katrina. God bless you and your family.



enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Susan,
God bless you and your family. I hope your dad's surgery goes well.
I am very happy for you, hope everything turns out great!!!
Andrea


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*Susan talk about terrible timing......I will be praying for you, your family and your father for a healthy recovery. I bet you are so proud of you John. I know that I would be.







*</span>


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I wish more constructors would do that kind of work here in the South with all the hurricanes we have. But if you don't have the money to build custom there is no way to buy a home like this. No developer is doing that kind of construction. I don't think it's because a house would cost about 10 to 15% more but rather because the houses would be sturdier to sustain hurricane winds and so less damage and less money for them to make afterward. Look at all the work they would loose if nothing is destroyed. It would be my dream to build a house like this, all concrete, with lots of insulation, solar panels... but unfortunately we cannot afford it and there are not many builders around that do it.



I am happy for you Suzan that you have the means to do it and ARE doing it. There are many VERY RICH areas here in Houston where people would have the money to do it and don't. I cannot understand them. I would try to save as much energy as I could.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

How neat!!!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

That was a great article about your home. I'll bet you're excited for it to be completed and moved in. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------

